# slight white mold problem



## dfkeddy (Feb 15, 2010)

I let the humidity get a bit high and see a bit of white mold on some leaves. trimmed the bad ones,lowered the humidity and turned a fan on them.is there any kind of solution I can spray on them to help?


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 16, 2010)

sounds like you have the Powdery Mildew..

Serenade
Green Cure

there are home remedies that I'm not familiar with, and may or may not be as effective as the products mentioned above..


----------



## dfkeddy (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks for the info on product names


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 17, 2010)

Just an FYI. Get yourself a bag of garden sulphur and a paintbrush. 

Dust the leaves top and bottom 3 times a week, leaving the sulphur on the leaves for atleast 24 hours before spritzing off with water.


After a couple weeks, you shouldn't see the powdery devil mildew again. Dusting a light sulphur coating onto your plants during veg can help mildew ridden strains stay healthy AND mildew free.

Make sure that you don't do this during flower unless necessary, and try to not get any sulphur on your buds.

This remedy is best used for the veg stage only. It's also 100% organic.

Happy growing.

Garden sulphur can also deter mites, and other pests. However, almost nothing other than a nuclear bomb will kill em....mites that is.


----------



## dfkeddy (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you


----------

